# Al DiMeola



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

well, This thread was started for no other reason than the spreading of such talent. If you've never heard of him, check out splendido sundance, or biancha's midnight lullaby. He was the fastest acoustic guitar player ever to live, or anyone who plays guitar out there, they named a technique after him...mutola.
Please check him out, you'll not be sorry, and if you already know of him...well...listen some more!


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Yummy!

I had the privilege to see him in concert a few years ago with Paco de Lucia (the guitar god himself) and John McLaughlin. Now THAT was a good concert!

I hope all three of them stay far far away from kitchen knives!


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Anneke,

You got to see the amazing trio? Oh my gosh I am so very jealous. Al has been around forever and he has earned a spot in the guitar hall of fame.

If you like Al you should definately check out these guys:

Pat Methany, Scott Henderson, and Mike Stern.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

I saw Pat Methany too but I'm not as excited about him. His music doesn't have as much 'soul' to me.

Nicko, how's this for a confession: 
I usually turn my nose up to concert memorabilia, thinking that it's silly and overpriced and - have I mentioned: SILLY?
Well, I loved the show so much, I actually bought the t-shirt!! :blush:


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Anneke,

You need to listen to some of Methany's early stuff where he was playing with Jaco Pastorius and guys of that nature. Very different sound. Later he moved to Brazil and really became influenced by the rythms and his music change quite a bit. Still very good, but different.

I would suggest Bright Size Life and Travels.

On the Travels CD (which is a double live cd) there is a song (first one I believe) that is called "Are you going with me". Probablly one of the most amazing songs that I have heard from Methany and is all feeling.

You should try listening to Egberto Gismonti.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Ok, you've convinced me. I'll have to give him another a try. (I'm very forgiving when it comes to guitarists!)

It used to be I could instantly check out any musician/album on the web and get either Napster downloads or HMV.com could at least give me some samples. Now it's almost impossible to find anything. You really have to invest the time to look. 

Does anyone have a good source on the web?


----------



## chouxbacca (Aug 10, 2001)

www.winmx.com
you have to connect to each server manually, but its worth it!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Cape Chef ought to like this post as he is an avid Al fan. I loved Elegant Dancer the most. 
I have to say though I have been playing guitar 25 years or so and have seen them all and met a few. I haven't had this particualr discussion in ages but I feel I must defend my man. Granted playing is not about speed alone. But while Al is an extremely fast and clean player his speed nor ability can compare to John McLaughlin. Listen closely to any of Johns acoustic Shakti work and you will find blinding speed and ability unmatched by anyone else. I had a chance to meet John and get my guitar signed by him. I stood literally 7' away from him watching him play and saw the closest thing to a direct link to something otherworldly than I have ever or will ever see. I don't expect that I will ever change Choux's opinion nor anyone elses. This is one of those discussions like religion and politics where you don't change anyones mind. I just figured if Choux was going to say that, I had to defend my man John. (by the way Steve Vai is the next best to John to me!):bounce:
BTW I've never heard of any technique called Mutola. The only Mutola I know about is the runner Maria Mutola and John plays faster than her too.
BTW Anneke you can hear a sample of just about anything at CDNOW.com


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

It's hard to pick a favourite, isn't it? I'm nowhere near Chrose's expertise, in fact, I'm still in awe over people who can strum a couple of cords to Neil Young. I think Paco is still my main man because I used to be a flamenco dancer many moons ago. I recently watched the Carlos Saura trilogy and was surprised to see that he was in it (Carmen I think). I could listen to his flamenco music for hours, days.....


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

I agree with you Anneke! There's almost nothing better than a good, **** even a bad Flamenco guitarist. Paco is great and there are a lot more out there who I'm sorry to say their names escape me, but I can find them when I need a flamenco fix!
Andre Segovia!!!


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

Ok.. to the important stuff. Who's going to bring some Paco De Lucia cds to Montreal, so Anneke can entertain us? I'd also like to learn a little flamenco dancing


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

BTW, Friends..It's "elegant Gypsy" not "Elegant Dancer" and It's "splendido Hotel" Like Chrose said, I am an avide fan of Al's Music.
The first time I saw him was in 78 at the Dr pepper festival in Central park, UK was his warm up band (John Wetten,Bill Bruford,Alan holdsworth) Any way I had gotten into Dimeoli early in his Career,and I think I have every piece he has ever produced.

As to Chroses Comment on John Mclauglin, I must agree. The first time I heard "birds of Fire" I was blown away. Billy Cohbom on Drums, Jerry Goodman on Violin ETC..This Band "Mahavisvo Orchestra SP? "Was one of the most intence , progressive bands ever.

Definatly look for Mclauglin.

cc


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Chrose,

Did you ever get into Bill Frisell? He is an oustanding guitarist right up there with the best. I also like David Torn, and John Abercrombie quite a bit.

Steve Vai goes without saying, the guy is from another planet. But don't forget about Eric Johnson.


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Okay lets see first CC since you sort of asked it's Mahavishnu Orchestra (John nicknamed himself Mahavishnu back in the 70's)
Mahavishnu means roughly omnipresent preserver.
I'm a big fan of fast pickers. Love Steve Morse as well. Bill Frisell I'm not well versed in but he is an awesome guitar player.
Alan Holdsworth is unreal. I loved him when he was with Tony Williams the most. The smoothest guitarist ever born. I did a demo tape years ago where I did a 7 minute Deodato like jam. John Scofield was my main inspiration for that particular piece and I like to think it came out in it. John Abercrombie I liked some, but appreciated all of it. I could talk guitarists for hours!


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Ahhh, Steve morse and the "Dixie dregs"
Love it
cc


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Ya know Brad I didn't know what you were referring to until I reread my post. I don't know where the **** I got Elegant Dancer from! I know full well it's Elegant Gypsy as in Elegant Gypsy Suite.
I was also a BIG Return To Forever fan. Got to see them in concert once. Saw Lenny White in concert also. What a treat. Progressive jazz in the 70's was awesome!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Al's awesome. He may not be the fastest anymore but he's sure as heck fast enough. Friday night in San Francisco was the album which started it all for me. I could do without the cheesy synthesizer effects but the playing is awesome.

I'm actually a classical guitarist in another life, having achieved a teaching diploma in my early twenties. Never got good enough to make a good living playing but that's not from the lack of trying. I better go dig out that old album  Thanks for reminding me!

Kuan


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Kuan, Thats great!!!
I admire anyone who could master the strings. I only wish I stuck with my guns when my parents gave me an acustic guitar, Had a baby grand in the house to but never took advantage of it.

Chrose, lenny White was incredible, After brufurd left "Yes" and White took the kit it was a beautiful thing. Squire and White held such a tight rythem, and wakeman and howe just lite up the place behind Andersons vocals...How did you feel about Palmer from "ELP" and Donald Fripp from King Crismon?


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

CC forgive me for pointing this out. Lenny White played drums for Return to Forever, he is black. Alan White played drums for Yes, he is white. Lenny Black;White, Alan White; White.
Other than that I indeed loved Alan White as well. I played Bass for many years as well as guitar and Chris Squire and Paul McCartney were my biggest bass influences. I used to frequent clubs and guitar stores in Washington, DC which is where I got to meet people like Stevie Ray, John McLaughlin, Neil Geraldo (pat benatars hubbie) Johnny Winter etc. There was a small club called the Cellar Door where i could see Lenny White, Herb Ellis, Sea Level when they first formed, Little Feat, etc. it was a great place to be musically!
How many times did I see Yes? As many times as I saw ELP! Lots!!! I got to see Yes when they did there "in the round" tour where they had a revolving stage and Wakeman hadn't gone off on his own personal deep end with Henry the 8th.
I was always a big ELP fan. My old band did many ELP songs. I had a friend David Wong, a small chinese guy who played guitar and I kid you not sang identically to Greg Lake. It was always disconcerting to play and hear Lake and turn around and see David.
Fripp was an interesting study. A bit on the eclectic side even for me, but 20th century schizoid man was his finest.
If I had the means I would post a sample of my old playing but until then you'll just have to imagine.
What else you got?:lips:


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Chrose LOL....I actually woke up out of a dead sleep last night reliezing my boo boo  
Chic corea, Lenny white,stanly clarke and Al D....


----------

